# 2007 IBO Worlds Location Announced: Anderson, IN



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Official IBO Announcement
"2007 IBO World Championship & Archery Festival	The IBO and You
The IBO is pleased to announce that an agreement has been reached with the City of Anderson Indiana to host the 2007 IBO World Championship and Archery Festival.
The dates for the event will be Aug. 2-5,2007.

Information concerning hotel reservations and vendor space will be announced (hopefully ) by the end of the week."


----------



## 3DZapper (Dec 30, 2002)

Poop. 

16 hours away from RI per Map Quest.


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

Yeah.....I was also hoping for something a little bit closer to home  ...oh well.... i will have to try and get the week off


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

The drive is just slightly shorter for me, but I much prefer the weather at SnowShoe. I hope their is plenty of onsight lodging and not a bunch of back and forth driving. At Snowshoe, I parked and didn't need my car again until I was ready to leave.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

im sorry, but this downright sucks!!!! what are they thinking... GRRRRRR

oh well, guess we'll see how the turn out is.


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

Thats "AWSOME" news.......it will be nice to have it located a bit further west than it has been for awhile!:wink:


----------



## LEP (Sep 25, 2005)

Its got to be hot there in Aug... Oh well I will save some money 30 bucks IBO membership and the 600 or so I spent this year at Snowshoe..I wish em the best.. Anyone think ASA would come to snowshoe ?? lol


----------



## BryanG (Jul 7, 2006)

Sweet! Close to home!!


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

Good News


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Its definately closer to home for me. It might help to "grow" the worlds by making it more accessible than W.V. for some areas. The great lakes get in the way and make it difficult to pick a location that is suitable for the Northern states. If you go east you lose Wisconsin and Minnesota, etc. If you go west you lose Maine, N.Y. etc. It would seem that Kentucky or Tennessee would be the ideal venue. I dont believe the terrain in Anderson will be all that great though. It will probably be set like Nelsonville when you shoot down in the flat fields.....llllloooooonnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggggggg.


----------



## knobby (Mar 4, 2003)

That is awesome, and by the way its AUGUST which means its summer and its going to be hot, who cares about the heat. I really like the IBO's decision on this one.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Snowshoe had it all. I will admit that I was ready for a change. To bad they couldn't move the triple crown around. After 11 years of Bedford,Erie and Nelsonville ,I am finding going there to be very boring. Time to spread the wealth around a little to. Guess I could take up Golf or something !!!!


----------



## big_jed2003 (Apr 5, 2004)

time to go to asa


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

sounds good I might shoot it this year.


----------



## 3Dfever65 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Ibo*

Well it is time to start shooting more ASA now . Goodby to IBO .


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

i'm glad it's here, now i can see what's it's all about. why dont you all stop the  & just wait & see never know it just might be a good thing.


----------



## oksorb27 (Jan 31, 2005)

I think the IBO made a big mistake on this one. Snowshoe had something for the entire family to do. Many people used this as their vacation. There seemed to be things to do for everyone and everything was in a central location. So there was no driving around burning up gas at $3 a gallon back and forth to the shoot. As far as lodging, I dont see how anyone could complain about Snowshoe. The place I stayed had 2 bedrooms 2 baths full kitchen ect... We split it 3 ways and its was not real $$$$$ for the week. I cant see how staying in a hotel (at a inflated rate) eating out 3 times a day, driving back and forth to the shoot for the week could be appealing for shooters that take families or anyone for that matter. 

Hate to say but I shot my last IBO Worlds shoot.


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

Alot of people from PA complaning on this one. Grow up please. If you all really want to shoot any shoot, not just the IBO world shoot, you will travel to that shoot, no matter where it is . If they had the IBO world shoot in Arizona, I would go. So stop complaning


----------



## oksorb27 (Jan 31, 2005)

big scores said:


> Alot of people from PA complaning on this one. Grow up please. If you all really want to shoot any shoot, not just the IBO world shoot, you will travel to that shoot, no matter where it is . If they had the IBO world shoot in Arizona, I would go. So stop complaning



1st of all Im not complaining! Im voicing my opinion which is what I thought I could do here. My point is that this shoot went from a family resort vacation atmostphere in the mountains to bascially taking vacation in Indianapolis, In. That sounds like a good trade off!

And as for the drive, I never mentioned that it would be a farther drive for me, only the fact that it would be a hassle to drive everywhere once you were there and it will be more costly on the shooter. So learn to read what is written!


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

You know its an "Archery shoot" not a trip to "Disney World" for cryin out loud!
If you enjoy shooting 3D and they have a decent shoot setup for us,I could careless if they set it up next to the "strip" in Las vegas!


----------



## big_jed2003 (Apr 5, 2004)

you now now they should change the 1st leg of the triple crown it is what 30min or less from bedfrod that is twa trips to indiana and i dont like that at all
ibo messed up a good thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## big_jed2003 (Apr 5, 2004)

as far has the shoot being setup beside the strip in vegas that would be cool but i would be broke before i could even start to shoot would be intersting though let see if they would move the world to atlantic city


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

*Why?*

Can someone who knows please explain the reason Anderson was selected?

What does it have to offer that will make it even comparable to Snowshoe or was it simply a bottom line $$ decision? 
Was it a decision made in an attempt to benefit the shooters/members as a whole or the IBO?

Also what other locations were in the running?


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Matt / PA said:


> Can someone who knows please explain the reason Anderson was selected?
> 
> What does it have to offer that will make it even comparable to Snowshoe or was it simply a bottom line $$ decision?
> Was it a decision made in an attempt to benefit the shooters/members as a whole or the IBO?
> ...



I think the IBO message boards would be a better place to ask these questions. :tongue: :wink: 

link


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

> I think the IBO message boards would be a better place to ask these questions.
> 
> link


Good point.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Matt / PA said:


> Good point.


I thought you'd agree...:tongue:


----------



## Ahab (Jun 5, 2003)

*Sweet!!*

Talk about a bunch of winers!..You 3Der's are never happy...They could park that shoot across the street from any of us...where ever....and guess what..we'd find a reason to be unhappy with it...

If ya'll wanna see somethin change in the future...call the IBO....I beleive they have a phone somewhere.....until then.....quit yer crybabyin' and go shoot your bow....

Archers kill me...

Ahab


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

*Ibo Worlds*

This is a great change for the shooters in the midwest,its still a 8hr drive but thats better than going to wv


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

Just be thankful we still have a shoot to look forward to instead of crying about the location!


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

In reply to Matt/Pa. Not sure who was in the running. All I know is that I heard they were looking for a new place. I called my Chamber of Commerce. They were very interested. All I can tell you is that the IBO never sent them any bid papers or could they get Ken Watkins to return there calls. I felt bad I got them interested then never to have the IBO get back to them. It wouldn't of been Snowshow, but it would of been pretty good I feel. It has very affordable University housing. Actually when they said they wanted to bid ,I drove over and looked at there housing. They have a villiage located on several acres where several thousand college students stay.Pools, tennis courts and all. This villiage is located about 1/4 mile from an exit on I-80 in western Pa. with all the motels and eating places. The ranges could of been arranged around the university and motel chains. If you would count the distance at snowshoe from Silver Creek to Top of Mountain, this would of all taken place probally within 1 mile of town. This is a very rural western Pa. Community. I hope they get a chance in the future to roll out the red carpet to the shooters. As far now, I guess we will just see what Anderson has to offer. Actually I hope it is really good, because they want to involve me in this one if they ever get it and man I am retired.


----------

